# Entscheidungshilfe



## Lea84 (31. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute,

wasn tolles Forum! Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich bin nämlich leider absolut unwissend was Fahrräder betrifft und mein Sohn braucht dringend was größeres. Er ist 5 Jahre und hat noch ein Mini Baby Bike...

Wir wohnen mitten in München und unser Ski und Rad Profi um die Ecke schwört auf Kania. Ich hab ja keine Ahnung, dachte nur schön leicht, schaut gut aus etc. aber ist ja ganz schön teuer. Wollte also noch nach Alternativen schauen.

Bekannte von uns sind totale Profis (die Chefs einer bekannten MTB Ausstattungsfirma) deren Tochter fährt ein KUBike. Können wir hier leider nicht testen.

Der nächste Radladen hat mehrere Modelle von Cube zur Auswahl und die sind preislich schon interessanter aber ich habe gelesene die Schaltung geht extrem schwer und die Bremsen seien so schlecht...

Nun erstmal die Fakten:


01. Innenbeinlänge?
Reiche ich heute Abend nach

02. Größe?
109cm

03. Alter?
5,5 Jahre

04. Kann Sie/Er schon fahren, wenn ja wie gut/lange schon?
Ja, er fährt schon seit er drei ist, auf einem 12" Scool. Bitte nicht meckern von wegen unverantwortlich weil zu klein etc, wir fahren bisher nur kurze Strecken in der Stadt.

05. Was bist Du bereit auszugeben?
Ich würde schon 500€ für ein Kania ausgeben, wenn es denn Sinn macht.

06. Kannst Du selber schrauben?
Definitiv nein. Haben aber eine nette Radwerkstatt um die Ecke.

07. Willst Du selber schrauben?
Nein. Ich würde das Rad aber für strassentauglichkeit (Schutzbleche, Reflektoren, Ständer, stecklichter) nachrüsten lassen. Bei Cube gibt's auch schon ein Straßenbike.

08. Hast Du eine Teilekiste im Keller auf die zurückgegriffen werden kann?
Nö.

09. Wofür soll das Bike eingesetzt werden?
Hauptsächlich als Alltagsbike und für kleinere Touren auf ebener Strecke. Ich möchte meinem Sohn allerdings auch die Option für Touren über Land offen halten, da er sehr gerne fährt und einige Rad-begeisterte Freunde hat.

10. Wie ist das Gelände bei Euch (steil/Straße/Wald etc.)?
Ziemlich eben, innerhalb Münchens, gelegentlich mal Schotter oder ein etwas holpriger Radweg an der Isar entlang.

Das ganze ist einfach ziemlich eilig. Er soll möglichst bald ein neues Rad bekommen, Kania steht um die Ecke, Cube könnten wir uns anschauen.

Was mich am meisten beschäftigt - profitiert ein Kind von so einem Luxusrad, auch wenn er es hauptsächlich in der Stadt für kurze Strecken nutzt? Eine andere Mutter erzählte gestern stolz von ihrem gebrauchten Schnäppchen für 30€ für den Sohnemann. Klar, kann man auch machen, aber ich denke bei sowas darf man ruhig etwas anspruchsvoller sein. Oder tuts ein Rad für 150€ auch? Was meint ihr?

Sorry für den langen Post. Ist einfach total schwierig für Laien :-|


----------



## Roelof (31. Mai 2016)

Also wenn du ein bisschen sportlichen Anspruch hast, dann gönn deinem Sohn ruhig das teure Rad. Die Dinger sind sehr gut. Wenn du nicht selbst schrauben kannst und es eilig damit hast, sehe ich keinen Grund, der dagegen spricht. ABER: dann nutzt das Teil auch aus, fahrt herum und zeigt uns auch Fotos davon. 

Edit: Ich bin aber auch so überhaupt kein Cube-Fan...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike79 (31. Mai 2016)

Ich bin auch kein cube Fahrer...

Aber die cube Kid 20...nehm an es geht darum....sind eigentlich recht ok....
Meine Kids haben/hatten die....und es war/ist ein recht schweres Sorglospaket 

Wenns nur kurze Runden sind reicht so ein Teil....wenn längere Runden geplant sind zahlt sich der Mehrwert aufs Kania wohl aus


----------



## Lea84 (31. Mai 2016)

Danke schon mal! Ich denke auch, da Kania technisch gesehen in den letzten Jahren so gut nachgerüstet hat und man wohl nicht viel falsch machen kann, gibt's wahrscheinlich ein solches. Cube Zeig ich ihm besser gar nicht, die sehen nämlich schon sehr aufregend aus. Gerade für Jungs. Wir werden auf jeden Fall mal berichten!


----------



## DianaD80 (31. Mai 2016)

Ansonsten als günstigere Altervativen gibt es noch Woom und von Pepperbikes das Hot Pepper.


----------



## Lea84 (31. Mai 2016)

Danke Diana. Da schau ich auch nochmal. Kania ist im Laden nämlich komplett vergriffen :-( Wir haben zu lange gewartet. Das ist schon auch gemein, wenn die Kids dann warten müssen auf so spezielle Räder. Hm.


----------



## Diman (31. Mai 2016)

Was ist denn an den Räder so speziell?  Hier ist zB. Beinn 20 noch in stock
http://www.islabikes.co.uk/products/bikes/item/beinn-20-small


----------



## delphi1507 (31. Mai 2016)

Lea84 schrieb:


> Danke Diana. Da schau ich auch nochmal. Kania ist im Laden nämlich komplett vergriffen :-( Wir haben zu lange gewartet. Das ist schon auch gemein, wenn die Kids dann warten müssen auf so spezielle Räder. Hm.



Es lohnt sich aber.... 
Wenn ich die Räder anderer Kinder in der Kita sehe und heute von erziehern höre das die Kids nach 2 runden im Park platt sind, und unsere Tochter 4 1/2 gut 15km mitfährt, lohnt das kania schon. Wir haben eins von ku bikes und sind extrem zufrieden damit! Und das ist seinen Preis definitiv wert! Meine hat das 16er mit automatix. Aber bei euch macht es ganz klar Sinn das 20er anzuschauen!
http://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/Bikes/KUbikes-20/


----------



## Lea84 (31. Mai 2016)

Ja Delphi, genau das sind die Argumente, die mir da weiter helfen! Ich denke auch dass die ganz simplen Räder von der Stange schon Nachteile haben können. Ich hatte als Kind zwei Räder (nach dem ganz kleinen und einem völlig deplatzierten BMX) - eins vom Baummarkt und das andere ausm Otto Katalog. Fahrradfahrern hat mir wirklich nie so richtig Spaß gemacht. Es war praktisch, weiter nix. Und ich finde es toll wenn Kinder mit Begeisterung dabei sind. 

Ich war mir eben unsicher ob so ein Rad Sinn macht auch wenn wir nicht jedes Wochenende eine Tour machen. Ich würde mir jetzt ja auch kein entsprechend hochwertiges Sportrad kaufen, um in der Stadt rum zu fahren. Aber das kann man wahrscheinlich nicht so ganz vergleichen. 

Und Diman, speziell bedeutet für mich nur, dass es die Räder nicht in jedem x beliebigen Fahrradladen auf Vorrat gibt. Da wird man bei puky oder Scott schon schneller fündig. Ich möchte außerdem kein Fahrrad ungesehen bestellen, vorher testen ist mir da schon wichtig


----------



## DianaD80 (31. Mai 2016)

Ich habe bisher 3 Räder ohne probieren im Internet gekauft und bisher war er immer sehr glücklich und ist schon mit seinem Cnoc16 Touren bis 50km gefahren!
Guck doch auch mal im Gebrauchtmarkt. Gibt ja jetzt doch schon einige Beinn 20 in Kleinanzeigen. Unsrer ist mit 112cm aufs Beinn 20 large umgestiegenund jetzt mit 128cm aufs Vpace Max26 und er ist selig.
Du musst auch bedenken dass die hochwertigen Räder auch sehr wertstabil sind.


----------



## KIV (31. Mai 2016)

Als absoluter Schrauber-Laie würde ich möglichst im Laden kaufen. Wer regelmäßig
schraubt, kann ja auch mal schnell mit nem anderen Vorbau, Lenker oder Sattelstütze aus der Restekiste eine nicht gut passende Geometrie 'retten'. Von kürzeren Kurbeln, -Innenlager etc. ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (31. Mai 2016)

Jetzt kannst du das was du beim 16" gespart hast in ein gutes 20" investieren.

Wenn man überlegt was für ein gesch. ...man jedes Jahr zweimal um Kinderschuhe macht wegen der Füße .......keiner macht sich Gedanken um den Rücken der Kleinen die Jahre auf schlechten Räder fahren.


----------



## trolliver (31. Mai 2016)

Schade daß das Kania weg ist. Das hätte natürlich super gepaßt!

Ich verstehe deinen Punkt, von wegen nicht ungetestet und im Laden kaufen. Nun sollte man wissen, daß Islabikes (der Vorschlag in blau oben) so etwas wie ein Vorreiter auf dem Markt für leichte, funktionelle Kinderräder war und andere Firmen sich eine Menge von ihnen als Beispiel genommen haben. Das gilt auch für die Rahmengeometrie, denn die unterscheidet sich nicht so wahnsinnig stark und ist bei Islabikes auf jeden Fall richtig gut, wenn der Sproß keine Extremmaße hat.

Ich würde nochmal zum Laden um die Ecke gehen (den mit dem verkauften Kania), mit dem Verkäufer / Inhaber über die Situation sprechen und fragen, ob er etwas Vergleichbares wie das Kania anbieten kann. Wenn nicht: ob er dir auch ein Islabike Beinn warten würde, denn das könntest du alternativ bekommen. Er wird Islabikes kennen. Wenn er dir nichts anderes anbieten kann (kein Cube, Scott, Puky etc.), dann wüßte ich keinen Grund, weshalb er darauf nicht eingehen sollte. Es kommt meist nur auf Offenheit an, und die würdest damit ja zeigen. 

Oliver

PS: Geschichten wie deine (Fahrrad fahren war praktisch, aber keinesfalls ein Genuß) gibt es hier schon zu hauf zu lesen. ;-)) Auch meine Schwester hat ihren Kindern nur Bikes à la gut & schwer gekauft, bis ich ihr zu Islabikes geraten habe. Seitdem fahren ihre Mädchen überhaupt wieder freiwillig und wollen keine anderen Räder mehr. Der Unterschied ist enorm. Das gilt für Kania, Kubikes und einige weitere ebenso.


----------



## Lea84 (31. Mai 2016)

Auf jeden Fall bin ich jetzt auch richtig angefixt  Ich tu mich halt schon schwer ein Fahrrad richtig einzustellen, deshalb hab ich da gerne eine Betreuung im Laden. Sonst bin ich da nicht so und bestelle alles mögliche im Netz  Mein Mann kann die Basics auf jeden Fall erledigen, ist jetzt aber auch kein Bastler. Er unterstützt aber auf jeden Fall wertige Produkte und hätte das Kania schon vor Wochen gekauft. 

Zu Isla meinte der Kollege im Laden vorhin, dass man die so schwer ran bekommt. Er würde Kania einfach nachbestellen und wenn es nicht passt, müssen wir es sicher nicht unbedingt nehmen. Früher hat er vermehrt S'cool Nimes angeboten, meint aber seit dem die Firma verkauft wurde, sind die nicht mehr gut. Er kennt sich gut aus und hat selber mehrere Jungs im Schultalter, die Kania fahren. Und hat die Räder nicht nur der Vollständigkeit halber im Laden stehen. Ich vertrau da schon seiner Meinung, weiß aber auch, dass er eben seine Lieblingsbikes hat. Bestimmt würde er andere Räder aber auch warten.


----------



## Büscherammler (31. Mai 2016)

Ich habe unser Cube 200 Team nach 1 Woche wieder verkauft. Das Ding ist ( ungetunt) einfach sackschwer und träge. Wollte es eigentlich nur als Kimdergartenrad, aber selbst dafür war es für mich und Nachwuchs nichts und er hatte keine Lust darauf zu fahren.
Habe dann ein Isla Beinn Small gekauft und der Pilot ist mehr als zufrieden.
Wenn ihr Lust habt, könnt ihr zur Probefahrt vorbeikommen.  Wohnen im Münchner Südwesten ( Würmtal)


----------



## trolliver (1. Juni 2016)

Na ja, schwer rankommen, wenn auf der Seite on stock vermerkt ist... Hab schon dummere Ausreden gehört. ;-))) Isla versendet sogar kostenfrei.

Aber ich will den guten Mann nicht schlecht reden, der muß ja auch leben. Und wenn er Kania so einfach und schnell nachbestellen kann, ist ja alles in Butter. Ich kenne hier in Oldenburg leider überhaupt kein anderes Kind mit etwas besserem als Puky; gibt auch keine Läden, die Kania, Kubikes, Pepper oder so anbieten. Das will als Ladeninhaber gut überlegt sein, ob sich das lohnt ins Schaufenster zu stellen. München ist da natürlich ein anderes Pflaster. Welcher Laden ist es denn? Vielleicht kenne ich den noch aus unserer Münchener Zeit. ;-))


----------



## Roelof (1. Juni 2016)

@Lea84 das mit der Schrauberei ist uns allen mal so gegangen. Wenn du wo unsicher bist, oder Hilfe brauchst, trau dich ruhig zu fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lea84 (1. Juni 2016)

Danke Euch allen nochmals 

@trolliver der Laden in München ist ein ganz kleiner, "Ski und Bike" in der Häberlstraße. Ist auch mehr eine Werkstatt und ich erwarte gar keine große Produktpalette. Etwas weiter gibt es noch RABE Bike in der Lindwurmstraße, da war ich noch nicht aber es gibt laut website für die Kinder vor allem Cube in allen Farben und Formen. Wie gesagt, ich will meinem Sohn jetzt auch nicht irgendwelche Räder zeigen, die er dann toll findet und mit dem Argument "das ist aber zu schwer" das Ding dann nicht kaufen. Das versteht er vielleicht gar nicht.

Wir haben vorhin nochmal gemessen, Körpergröße ist 112cm und Innenbeinlänge 47cm. Damit wäre das Kania Twenty Small wahrscheinlich schon am besten geeignet.


----------



## trolliver (1. Juni 2016)

Klar, kenn ich.  Eine Freundin hatte seinerzeit in der Fleischerstraße und später in der Implerstr. gewohnt. Alte Zeiten... und gute Erinnerungen an den Griechen in der Fleischerstr. Da habe ich natürlich immer die Radläden in der Umgebung gescannt.

Würde ich auch nicht machen, dem Junior die stylischen Cubes und Scotts zu zeigen. Irgendwie fahren da viele Kinder drauf ab, verstehe ich gar nicht. Philipp ist inzwischen fast ganz auf meiner Linie. Wenn ihm einer sagt, er hätte ein tolles Rad, hebt er es zur Probe an. ;-))

Oliver


----------



## Lea84 (1. Juni 2016)

Haha super Oliver 

Wie haben jetzt noch die Option 2 Early Rider Belter 20" Probe zu fahren. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## KIV (1. Juni 2016)

Den hier gezeigten Bildern nach zu urteilen, ist das eher ein Show-Bike.
Edith sagt: Der Belter-Rahmen hat diese komische WC-Enten-Geometrie. Das macht Sinn, wenn man ein Rad für Erwachsene mit extrem langem Federweg baut.
Beim Kania hast Du eine vollwertige Schaltung und einen sehr kleinen Rahmen mit niedriger Überstandshöhe (Der Knick ist von oben, das ist sicher beim Stoppen) und hohem Steuerrohr für guten Überblick.
Dabei relativ große Räder für hohen Fahrkomfort und auch besserer Geländegängigkeit - was durchaus auch in der Stadt (zB Bordsteine und später auch kleinere Treppen) nützlich ist. Das 20s kann dann auch mitwachsen und entsprechend lange gefahren werden.


----------



## trolliver (1. Juni 2016)

Die Belters sagen mir nicht so viel. Probefahren schadet vielleicht nicht, allerdings würde ich dann auch gern das Kania dagegen fahren lassen.


----------



## Diman (1. Juni 2016)

Lea84 schrieb:


> Wir haben vorhin nochmal gemessen, Körpergröße ist 112cm und Innenbeinlänge 47cm.


Beinn 20 small wird bestimmt auch gut passen.


----------



## Lea84 (2. Juni 2016)

Kleines Update von uns – wir haben jetzt ein Kania Twenty small online bestellt. Ich hoffe es kommt Freitag oder Samstag an, dann gibt es auch noch Fotos bevor wir in den Kurzurlaub verschwinden. 

Im Kindergarten stand übrigens ein Isla Beinn 20 herum, ich glaube aber es war das größere, also nicht s. 
Es gehört einer Freundin und mein Sohn  ist damit auch schon mal gefahren. Die Kids düsen durch den Mini-Garten und tauschen die Räder untereinander. Das Beinn war ihm etwas zu groß aber er kam trotzdem damit klar. AHA )

Ein Kania gibt's noch nicht aber ein KUBike (16") und ein richtiges BMX von einer jungen Dame dessen Papa da mal sehr aktiv war. Ich find's klasse, da können wir bald eine Teststation für leichte Kinderräder aufmachen


----------



## track94 (2. Juni 2016)

Das ist doch schon mal ein guter Anfang in der Kita......aber die sind alle beratungsresistent.

Bei uns haben mich alle gelöchert und nachher doch Kernschrott gekauft .
Lohnt sich ja nicht für zwei bis drei Jahre soviel Geld auszugeben.........aber der neue SUV mit einem Wertverlust von über 20% im ersten Jahr lohnt sich mehr.

So sind sie , wenn ich dann sehe wie die Kinder hier bei der Fahrradprüfung rumeiern weil sie nicht richtig Radfahren können 

Du hast das genau richtig gemacht und wenn man s hon soweit ist hier zu lesen dann kauft man auch was vernünftiges


----------



## Roelof (2. Juni 2016)

Lea84 schrieb:


> ... leichte Kinderräder ...


 Leicht ist in diesem Zusammenhang ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff.


----------



## track94 (2. Juni 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> Leicht ist in diesem Zusammenhang ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff.



Is klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (2. Juni 2016)

Lea84 schrieb:


> Kleines Update von uns – wir haben jetzt ein Kania Twenty small online bestellt. Ich hoffe es kommt Freitag oder Samstag an, dann gibt es auch noch Fotos bevor wir in den Kurzurlaub verschwinden.
> 
> Im Kindergarten stand übrigens ein Isla Beinn 20 herum, ich glaube aber es war das größere, also nicht s.
> Es gehört einer Freundin und mein Sohn  ist damit auch schon mal gefahren. Die Kids düsen durch den Mini-Garten und tauschen die Räder untereinander. Das Beinn war ihm etwas zu groß aber er kam trotzdem damit klar. AHA )
> ...


Alles richtig gemacht. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Btw: Ein BMX ist als Kinderrad mE deutlich schlimmer als 'Puky'. Schau Dir doch bei dem Profi-Rad mal unauffällig an, wie hoch die Tretkurbel ('Innenlager') im Verhältnis zu den Radachsen ('Naben') liegt. Das führt dann dazu, dass das Kind beim Treten mit den Knien (unterstützt durch die meist viel zu lange Kurbel) fast bis an die Ohren kommt.
Als ich dieses Forum noch nicht kannte, hatte ich mal so einen Fehlkauf.


----------



## Lea84 (2. Juni 2016)

Das BMX fährt sie eigentlich nur im Bike-Park, für den Alltag hat sie sonst ein anderes, das kenn ich aber nicht


----------



## trolliver (2. Juni 2016)

Hi Lea, super! Wenn das Beinn ein großes war und er fahren konnte (sich wohl fühlt), würde ich auch in Anbetracht des schnellen Wachstums ein großes nehmen. Kinder wachsen da schneller rein als man gucken kann. Philipp meckert über den zu niedrigen Sitz, sobald er mit mehr als der Zehenspitze den Boden berührt.

Sein erstes Rad (12") war übrigens ein BMX. Als Kinderrad nicht mit der üblichen sportlichen Geometrie, aber in der Aufmachung. Er war der totale Hingucker, weil er eigentlich aussah, als könne er vielleicht gerade mal Dreirad fahren (hat er nie), doch wenn er auf's BMX stieg, war er schnell wie der Blitz. Obwohl es bleischwer war... ;-))


----------



## KIV (2. Juni 2016)

Eine L-Version würde ich wenn irgendwie möglich immer vermeiden und auch keinen Rahmen 'zum Reinwachsen' kaufen.
Der Vorteil von modernen Kinderrädern ist, dass man schon sehr früh auf großen Rädern unterwegs ist.
Dann lieber das Rad etwas mitwachsen lassen, an passenden Anbauteilen wird es dank Eurer Freunde aus dem Bike-Business wohl nicht mangeln. Ansonsten gibt's auch hier immer Tipps dazu.


----------



## Roelof (2. Juni 2016)

Genau, bei Fragen, einfach fragen!


----------



## Lea84 (4. Juni 2016)

Unser Fahrrad ist da und wird gerade noch in der Werkstatt nebenan durchgecheckt und durch etwas Zubehör erweitert. Danach gibts eine ausgedehnte Testfahrt :-D

Etwas verwirrt bin ich über den Hintergrund von Kaniabikes. Ich habe bei kaniabikes.com bestellt und es lag ein Handout dabei, in dem Stefan Vogel von seinem privaten Background und der Entwicklung der Räder berichtet. Der aktuelle Firmenchef ist aber der Herr Fischer in  Kusterdingen. Ich hatte in alten Threads schon einmal von der Geschichte gelesen, komisch ist es trotzdem. Man merkt, dass die beiden mit großer Leidenschaft diese Räder entwickeln und ich habe absolut keine Zweifel an der Qualität der Marke. Dennoch ist das Auftreten irgendwie unprofessionell und das finde ich schade. 

Aber vielleicht gehört das ein wenig dazu, auf einem solchen Markt, wo es reichlich Konkurrenz gibt und man potentielle Käufer nicht nur faktisch sondern auch emotional für sich gewinnen muss. Am Ende zählt letztlich nur das Fahrvergnügen der Kids und wir hoffen mit Kania eine gute Wahl getroffen zu haben  wir werden berichten...

Euch allen nochmal ein fettes Danke für den netten Austausch!


----------



## KIV (4. Juni 2016)

Schön, dass das Rad angekommen ist und gefällt..!

Leider gibt es wohl noch immer Streitigkeiten zwischen den beiden ehemaligen Geschäftspartnern, sowas kommt aber unabhängig von der Branche überall vor.
Meines Wissens liegen die Namensrechte und auch die Weiterentwicklung der Kaniabikes bei Herrn Fischer, kaniabikes.eu (!).
Das andere ist im Grunde nur ein Shop, der sich mit dem alten Logo schmückt.


----------



## Lea84 (4. Juni 2016)




----------



## track94 (4. Juni 2016)

Super...sieht ja fast so aus als hätte es schon eine Nummer größer sein können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (4. Juni 2016)

Ich denke, das täuscht aufgrund der Perspektive und der noch etwas zu niedrigen Sattelposition - was ich aber für die ersten Tage nach dem Umstieg vom Baby-Rad total sinnvoll finde.
Aber definitiv hat da einer derbe Spaß..!!!


----------



## Lea84 (4. Juni 2016)

Dachte ich auch erst, es liegt tatsächlich am niedrigen Sattel. Er kommt aber gerade mit dem Ballen unten auf. Der abstand zum Lenker wirkte auch erstmal ziemlich groß. Aber er fährt schon sehr sicher damit und hat wirklich  Spaß  ich bin überrascht wie schnell er den frag raus hat, auch mit dem schalten.


----------



## trolliver (5. Juni 2016)

Kinder sind da durchaus unterschiedlich. Für Philipp wäre definitiv eine Nummer größer richtig gewesen, weil er lieber einen normal ergonomischen Tritt hat, der jedoch mit Ballen auf der Erde vom Sitz aus bei Kinderrädern nicht möglich ist (bei allem, was ich bislang so kenne). Ich kenne jedoch auch andere, die sich einfach sicherer fühlen müssen und deshalb früher Kontakt mit dem Boden haben müssen als erst mit den Schuhspitzen.

Der Lütte sieht ja aus, als habe er mächtig Spaß, das ist schön zu sehen!

Oliver


----------



## Taurus1 (6. Juni 2016)

Kleiner Background zu Kaniabikes, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe:

Stefan Vogel und Juergen Fischer haben zusammen Kaniabikes gegruendet und die ersten Raeder entwickelt. Der Herr Vogel hat parallel auch noch irgendwas mit Anhaengern oder Trailern gemacht, das habe ich aber nicht so verfolgt.
Stefan Vogel hat dann hier im Forum ein paar unglueckliche Marketingaktionen gestartet, die nicht so gut ankamen (versteckte Werbung und so). Hat Kaniabikes einige moegliche Kunden gekostet und zu einem schweren Start hier im Forum verholfen.

Irgendwann haben sie sich dann getrennt. Der Stefan Vogel hat(te) die Namensrechte der Domain kaniabikes.*com* und betreibt diesen Shop auch weiter, mittlerweile auch zusaetzlich mit anderen Marken (z.B. Frog), es gibt auch oefter aeltere Modelle von Kaniabikes mehr oder weniger guenstig, zum Teil auch Einzelteile wie Gabeln im Shop erhaeltlich.
Zu Stefan Vogel und kaniabikes.com kann ich weiter nix sagen (weder positiv noch negativ), hatte noch keinen Kontakt mit ihm.

Juergen Fischer ist seitdem alleiniger Inhaber von Kaniabikes (soweit ich weiss). Ihm gehoert die Domain kaniabikes.*eu **. *Die aktuellen Bikes wurden und werden soweit ich weiss von ihm entwickelt. Ab und an bietet er auch einzelne Komponenten wie extra leichte Radsaetze oder Kurbeln (Shift'n'grow) in seinem Internet Shop an.

Mit Juergen Fischer hatte ich schon ein paar mal telefonisch und per Email Kontakt, er ist immer sehr hilfsbereit. Auf Anfrage lassen sich z. B. auch Farb- und Ausstatungswuensche verwirklichen. Er ist auch offen gegenueber Kundenfeedback oder fuer neue Ideen, was die Modellpflege betrifft. Auf Nachfrage sind manchmal auch einzelne Komponenten erhaeltlich.

Aus irgendeinem Grund war der letzt Abschnitt rot formatiert, das sollte aber keine Wertung oder sonstwas sein.


----------

